

Internet Explorer 10 Drops Vista Support - pwg
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383640,00.asp

======
idle_processor
Interesting how Microsoft's browser drops support for MS's legacy OS, while
third-party browsers (Chrome, Firefox, Opera, etc.) don't.

~~~
rottencupcakes
It's no different than Safari 5 supporting XP (2001) but no longer supporting
Mac OS 10.4 (2007).

~~~
idle_processor
My first guess would be that both companies stack incentives via artificial
barriers like that.

In the real world, I suspect/fear businesses just sit on legacy systems until
something critical breaks.

I imagine it's easier to get a business to upgrade to a new browser version
than it is to get them to migrate to a new browser entirely. (Blame changes in
shortcuts, UI differences, integration support, etc.)

That said, these policies hold back the web. Cute marketing tricks[0] don't
fix it. Sure, it says to upgrade. The newest version is unavailable for your
OS: now what?

[0] <http://ie6countdown.com/>

